# RMBs and recreational bones



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm getting my annual side of beef this month. What are the best "parts" for RMBs and rec bones?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I consider a market weight steer almost entirely rec bone. My favorite rec bone is the head if they'll give it to you. 

I like the spine as a rec bone more than the legs except with the little dogs who don't work the bone to the point of teeth fractures.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't do cow bones any more for dogs. I've switched to lamb (get them at a pretty good price from a local grass fed lamb producer). Too many fractured teeth on cattle bones, which lead to expensive extractions. But the shoulder blade (scapula) and neck bones may not be so bad. Also see if you can get the tendons (like the calcaneon or Achilles tendon) or trachea is fun for the dogs as well.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to feed beef neck bones because the ones I was getting were pretty small, even smaller than venison necks. Unfortunately it seems like when I order a case of beef neck bones these days, I end up tossing out half of them because they are way too big, so it's too much waste. So now the only beef my dogs get is green tripe from grass fed cattle. 

I don't feed recreational bones at all.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i REALLY like the way beef neck bones are shaped (have lots of nooks and crannies as well as the rounded disc portions that really help keep teeth and gums clean)
my only problem is the military commissary hardly ever gets em so i have to do some back scratching to get a call when they arrive 
- occasionally (but rarely) too big but not a big problem to saw em down to size


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like the rec bones are out for my two. Both are big crunchers. I'll probably pass on the RMS also. 
I did think about the tripe but to late to save any. The sides were already hanging. Grass fed till the last 4-6 weeks then corn fed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Sounds like the rec bones are out for my two. Both are big crunchers. I'll probably pass on the RMS also.
> I did think about the tripe but to late to save any. The sides were already hanging. Grass fed till the last 4-6 weeks then corn fed.


Crunchers don't get any rec bones at all from me.

I have only one gnawer, but he's out of luck .... I can't hand out one rec bone and let the others watch. :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

At least this post makes some sense. How could a bone be to big? If they cant reach the marrow bash the bone with a hammer? My freezer is filled with deer and cow right now.. and a 3 pound hammer. Works well for me


----------

